# Traumatic Asphyxia



## RedBlanketRunner (Nov 15, 2019)

Has anyone encountered this?

Scenario. I was off duty.  Vehicle next to me slams a bridge abutment. I stop and run back. Driver was sitting back in his seat, appeared unable to breathe, and was full cyanotic. I dragged him out, opened the airway and gave one breath. He instantly started breathing and the cyanosis vanished in seconds.
I did a follow up, following an ambulance in. Patient had a mild concussion and abrasions and contusions. Nothing else. Doc informed me I had dealt with a traumatic asphyxia.
I've never seen anything like it, before or since. Have never seen such an instant rescue response.


----------



## Peak (Nov 15, 2019)

Every time someone plugs off their trach or ET tube. Looks like death, suction and a few breaths, looks great.


----------



## CCCSD (Nov 15, 2019)

So how did you obtain patient information from a physician on someone you Had no relation to or business need?


----------



## RedBlanketRunner (Nov 15, 2019)

Checking it. When venous  blood is forced backwards into the arteries. So... it could have been as simple as the thump onto the ground that did the reverse?


CCCSD said:


> So how did you obtain patient information from a physician on someone you Had no relation to or business need?


😂
1+1. EMS. Answer your own question.


----------



## RedBlanketRunner (Nov 16, 2019)

@CCCSD Respectfully, would you please, at the very least, familiarize yourself with EMS requirements and mandates. The PCRs and their purposes. And make the little logical leaps like a person is an EMS worker and as the first responder, fully involved in the patients welfare, the follow up, and writing of the PCR.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 16, 2019)

RedBlanketRunner said:


> @CCCSD Respectfully, would you please, at the very least, familiarize yourself with EMS requirements and mandates. The PCRs and their purposes. And make the little logical leaps like a person is an EMS worker and as the first responder, fully involved in the patients welfare, the follow up, and writing of the PCR.


I don't write PCRs when I'm off duty, that would be the responsibility of the crew actually responsible for the patient. We can only go off of what your fanciful words tell us.


----------



## FiremanMike (Nov 16, 2019)

RedBlanketRunner said:


> @CCCSD Respectfully, would you please, at the very least, familiarize yourself with EMS requirements and mandates. The PCRs and their purposes. And make the little logical leaps like a person is an EMS worker and as the first responder, fully involved in the patients welfare, the follow up, and writing of the PCR.



Please educate us on the EMS requirements and mandates that allow for an off duty rando to follow the medic in and interact with the hospital staff?

As with your other stories, exactly 0% of this actually happened in real life.


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 16, 2019)

RedBlanketRunner said:


> Vehicle next to me slams a bridge abutment.



Were you racing for pinks? On Thunder Road?


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Nov 16, 2019)

And here I thought I was going to have to wait at least a week for the next “I‘m so awesome” tall tale from this jabroni. What a treat. Here we have another completely made up tale of heroics, iced with a made up condition he also just happens to have cured. 

Mods, please dont ban this guy. You cant buy content this good.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 16, 2019)

@RedBlanketRunner , you should know traumatic asphyxia isn’t really possible without trauma.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 16, 2019)

Isn't this scenario called getting the wind knocked out of you?


----------



## CCCSD (Nov 16, 2019)

Yep. This wasn’t TA, in the slightest. Just goes to show when you make up tell a story, do some research.


----------



## Summit (Nov 17, 2019)

ffemt8978 said:


> Isn't this scenario called getting the wind knocked out of you?


OP is an expert at knocking the hot wind out of himself. This is pure comedy gold


----------



## Jn1232th (Nov 17, 2019)

Oh boy.  I don’t know what system or hospital will give out patient info to non transport personnel unless it’s to someone related to continued care. 
That being said, does not sound like TA. That would require significant trauma to thorax  working in an OR, only time I ever Heard of it happening was with a significant crush injury


----------



## Phillyrube (Nov 18, 2019)

jabroni?  Isnt that the machine they use on a hockey rink?


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 18, 2019)

Phillyrube said:


> jabroni?  Isnt that the machine they use on a hockey rink?



No, no, no...thats a cannoli.


----------



## CCCSD (Nov 18, 2019)

Make sure you take the cannoli...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 18, 2019)

akflightmedic said:


> No, no, no...thats a cannoli.


Strange. I always thought it was called ravioli


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 18, 2019)

Back on topic please.


----------



## FiremanMike (Nov 18, 2019)

ffemt8978 said:


> Back on topic please.



The topic?  The imaginary crash that never happened? Really?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 18, 2019)

FiremanMike said:


> The topic?  The imaginary crash that never happened? Really?


While a thread of  zamboni sounding words is entertaining, it belongs in the 100% directionless thread.


----------



## RedBlanketRunner (Nov 18, 2019)

Subject impacted forehead against windshield with typical circular damage to glass. At a guess impacted the steering wheel with chest evenly thus no fractures. 
Additional, vehicle was entering exit ramp at about 20 mph, impact with abutment front right corner of vehicle which bounced it into the adjacent lane where it stopped.
My intitial look at the driver. Bright sky blue. Even cyanosis from top of head to fingertips to ankles.


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Nov 18, 2019)

What a vibrant imagination you have...


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 19, 2019)

I totally get it. This one time in the Philippines, I was riding in the back of a jeepney (google if you dont know what one looks like) and we came up to a busy intersection. Another jeepney t-boned the jeepney in front of mine. Bodies everywhere!! Anyways, the passengers in the jeepney which was t-boned were all in acute respiratory distress. They were as blue as my testicles at the conclusion of No Nut November. So I rapidly lined them up triage style opening the airways as I went. I decided to puff puff pass the row of people on the ground, the ones I passed on I circled back to, however they were just my markers so I would not lose my place. Puff, puff, pass...over and over. It truly was amazing as when I gave just the two puffs, their eyes popped right open like a doll and they inhaled and gasped! Amazing !!!

My suspicion is all the ones who were on the impact side (they sit sideways) were thrown into the ones across from them and their chests all collided evenly because their were no fractured ribs anywhere to be found. Just a few bumps and bruises, but thankfully the majority did not need anything else. Some just jumped on next jeepney and went on their way. I asked a few of the local docs and they told me it definitely was mass traumatic asphyxiation. Not the kind like the Heaven's Gate cult because their trauma was only psychological/emotional. But yeh, good stuff. I have never seen anything like this since!!


----------



## FiremanMike (Nov 19, 2019)

akflightmedic said:


> I totally get it. This one time in the Philippines, I was riding in the back of a jeepney (google if you dont know what one looks like) and we came up to a busy intersection. Another jeepney t-boned the jeepney in front of mine. Bodies everywhere!! Anyways, the passengers in the jeepney which was t-boned were all in acute respiratory distress. They were as blue as my testicles at the conclusion of No Nut November. So I rapidly lined them up triage style opening the airways as I went. I decided to puff puff pass the row of people on the ground, the ones I passed on I circled back to, however they were just my markers so I would not lose my place. Puff, puff, pass...over and over. It truly was amazing as when I gave just the two puffs, their eyes popped right open like a doll and they inhaled and gasped! Amazing !!!
> 
> My suspicion is all the ones who were on the impact side (they sit sideways) were thrown into the ones across from them and their chests all collided evenly because their were no fractured ribs anywhere to be found. Just a few bumps and bruises, but thankfully the majority did not need anything else. Some just jumped on next jeepney and went on their way. I asked a few of the local docs and they told me it definitely was mass traumatic asphyxiation. Not the kind like the Heaven's Gate cult because their trauma was only psychological/emotional. But yeh, good stuff. I have never seen anything like this since!!



Stay on topic sir, we’re talking about his imaginary car crash, not yours..


----------

